# Belle



## xfactor (12 Settembre 2011)

è con la pancia arrotondata,
1 mese 
.......

3 mesi

5 mesi

............ belle le future mamme

non sentono, non gli importa della disoccupazione
non gli frega della politica
hanno molto di più di parole sprecate
hanno la vita
splendide nel viso
splendide nel seno ingrossato
splendide 
donne
che ci regalano vita!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Settembre 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> è con la pancia arrotondata,
> 1 mese
> .......
> 
> ...



Non sono affatto d'accordo sul grassettato.
Se sei incinta e disoccupata, ti frega, eccome!
Della politica ti frega comunque....

Per il resto... bello.

La tua donna è in dolce attesa?


----------



## melania (12 Settembre 2011)

Mi hai commosso.
Hai ragione ..sono bellissime le donne incinte. Sono belle quando sicure mostrano il pancione nudo. Sono belle...
e poi mi hai fatto ricordare...mio marito quando di fronte allo specchio..si metteva dietro di me, mi infilava le mani sotto il maglione per allargarlo..sono passati tanti anni.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Settembre 2011)

Poi però nascono loro


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Poi però nascono loro
> 
> View attachment 4176


ma sembra un piccolo quibrutqurz


----------



## xfactor (13 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Non sono affatto d'accordo sul grassettato.
> Se sei incinta e disoccupata, ti frega, eccome!
> Della politica ti frega comunque....
> 
> ...


Alle volte sei pallosa!


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Alle volte sei pallosa!


vabbè dai con questo post la domanda era lecita!


----------



## xfactor (13 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè dai con questo post la domanda era lecita!


è che mi ha rotto le palle!


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> è che mi ha rotto le palle!


chi?


----------



## xfactor (13 Settembre 2011)

la quinti, se scrivo che piscio lei dice...... certo che se urini potresti avere dei disturbi legati al mondo del lavoro........ ekkepalle!!!!!!!!!!!!

.......maronnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, si rilassi un pochettino !

Stellina ho perso la pasword ...... stai bene? Trovato giovane rampante?


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> la quinti, se scrivo che piscio lei dice...... certo che se urini potresti avere dei disturbi legati al mondo del lavoro........ ekkepalle!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> .......maronnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, si rilassi un pochettino !
> 
> Stellina ho perso la pasword ...... stai bene? Trovato giovane rampante?



perso la password! cmq si sto bene.....ma nessun giovane rampante! 
cmq ci sono i messaggi privati ora sul forum!


----------



## xfactor (13 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> perso la password! cmq si sto bene.....ma nessun giovane rampante!
> cmq ci sono i messaggi privati ora sul forum!


visti ora .......i messaggi privati ne ho due risalenti al 2010 ehehehhehhe! 
Vado stellina , buona serata!


----------



## Simy (13 Settembre 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> visti ora .......i messaggi privati ne ho due risalenti al 2010 ehehehhehhe!
> Vado stellina , buona serata!


dai ci sentiamo! buona serata!
ciao caro!:bacio:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Settembre 2011)

Xfactor sei un po' acido... Hai problemi sul lavoro?


----------



## Mari' (13 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Xfactor sei un po' acido... Hai problemi sul lavoro?


Credo che abbia problemi intestinali  http://www.tradimento.net/29-comunicazioni/15674-manca-una-stanza-...?p=838260#post838260


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Xfactor sei un po' acido... Hai problemi sul lavoro?


fa ruttini a catena


----------



## xfactor (16 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Xfactor sei un po' acido... Hai problemi sul lavoro?


in effetti, si è presentato , anzi ripresentato un giovine baldo con tanto di diplomino che era interessato al mio lavoro chiedendomi se potevo insegnarli un pochino il mio ....hobby? .. comunque al secondo sms che ha inviato lo spedito a casa con una bella pedata nel deretano! il tempo ........... non spreco il mio prezioso tempo con un pirletta!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Settembre 2011)

bravo X!



PS mi odi ancora?
no, dai, non odiarmi..........
ti prego..........................
non sopporto essere odiata..................... :sad::sad::sad:iange:iange:iange::triste::triste::triste::no::no::no:


----------



## xfactor (16 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> bravo X!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


........odiare? Ho odiato poche persone in vita mia, addirittura da augurargli la morte........., tu no , tu sei , tu sei.........


----------



## xfactor (16 Settembre 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> ........odiare? Ho odiato poche persone in vita mia, addirittura da augurargli la morte........., tu no , tu sei , tu sei.........


eccola

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHwCS6vUO84


----------



## xfactor (16 Settembre 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> eccola
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHwCS6vUO84


c'è anche un ......6 ottavi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6ygxaii4CU


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Settembre 2011)

I am what I am!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uj8C43r4zm0


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Settembre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> bravo X!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ora ci vorrebbe Rabarbaro per l'interpretazione di "odi". Grazie a diversi errori grammaticali potrebbe trattarsi di odio, odore oppure udito ... io mi troverei ora in seria difficoltà


----------

